# Viewliner II on the Crescent?



## Meredith (May 3, 2021)

I have two upcoming trips booked in Roomettes, a Silver Meteor trip for which I've booked the 12 car to get a Viewliner II, and a Crescent trip that's in an 11 car. Customer service said they didn't know if there'd be Viewliner II on that trip (in October), they knew it was on the Silver Meteor already but no info on Crescent.

Just curious if anyone has heard if or when the Viewliner II cars are coming to the Crescent?


----------



## Mailliw (May 3, 2021)

So far all the VIIs have been assigned to the Silver Service as they become available; there's been no announcement which route is next after the Silver Service is fully equipped.


----------



## Cal (May 3, 2021)

I don't believe so. They are being put on the Silver Service first, so they will probably make those all VII's before the next route get's them. I'd think they'd put them on the LSL, but I'm not too familiar with east coast routes.


----------



## Palmetto (May 4, 2021)

Is there a way to readily distinguish a V-I from a V-II from outside when the train is passing by? I know the V-IIs are in the "river" series, but sometimes, those name plates on the sides of cars are hard to read when passing at 80 MPH.


----------



## cocojacoby (May 4, 2021)

Yes, they are in Phase III paint scheme. Viewliner I scheme on the left, Viewliner II on the right.


----------



## jiml (May 4, 2021)

Some Viewliner I's have been repainted and are almost indistinguishable from the outside. This was first reported by someone here, then documented in the Viewliner II video by Simply Railway:



You can see them together in just the teaser frame from YouTube... I on the left, II on the right


----------



## jis (May 4, 2021)

Viewliner Sleepers numbered 625xx are VL-IIs all in Phase III livery. There is at least one VL-I Sleeper in Phase III livery. Diners in the 61xxx series are VL-II. There is one VL-I Diner numbered 8400. The rest, there should be no confusion since there are no VL-Is that are Baggage car or Bag-Dorm.


----------



## Cal (May 4, 2021)

In Simply_Railway's video, he said that the I's painted in Phase III are not as shiny as the VII's. Try that.


----------



## edolan (May 12, 2021)

I always look at the equipment under the car — the VLIIs have dark grey protective plating over the equipment under the cars while the VLIs have exposed equipment under the cars. This way, even the VLIs who are repainted are distinguishable.


----------

